# Bayley vs. Sasha MOTY



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

According to me at least. Wow. That is how you tell a story in the wrestling ring. Perfect heel/face dynamics. Great ring work. Everything about that match was on point.

Can we forget about the 9 women tag and just have the Sasha/Bayley rematch at Summer Slam? Please?


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I think tonight could have been the first time the women could have gone on last and it would have been more fitting.

And I think the divas match tomorrow could be decent. As long as Brie and Tamina aren't used that much throughout.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Great match where eveything came together.The storyline, the build, the performances all culminated in damn near perfection. That last reverse hurancanrana looked really dangerous. Glad Sasha wasnt hurt. They were both incredible.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I always thought that people overrated the NXT divas' matches, but tonight was an excellent outing that super-exceeded my expectations going in. it's fair to call this a MOTY contender (or very close to it)


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

And that four horse women curtain call. I don't even care how much they broke kayfabe to do that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

No.

No it wasn't.

I love Sasha as much as the next guy, but that was most overbooked match in Christ knows how long. There was no build up. It was about six minutes of wrestling that lead to ten minutes of spots and near falls. The most memorable part was Sasha's senton over the ropes. 

It's not even top ten this year. Hell, it wasn't even the best match tonight.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

for me moty yes. the crowd, the selling, the ring work, sashas mannerisms throughout. fucking amazing match

the only thing i would say against it..it should have mainevented. divas revolution this, divas revolution that and yet they still won't even let the girls mainevent a developmental show...joint mainevent my ass


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



hbkmickfan said:


> According to me at least. Wow. That is how you tell a story in the wrestling ring. Perfect heel/face dynamics. Great ring work. Everything about that match was on point.
> 
> Can we forget about the 9 women tag and just have the Sasha/Bayley rematch at Summer Slam? Please?


I know right! The match was perfect. Everything from Sasha's work on Bayley's hand, to Bayley's amazing selling, to that backwards Hurricanrana, to the Bank Statement, to the psychology and trash talk was all done to perfection. I can't believe how great that match was. Reigns vs Lesnar was my personal MOTY candidate so far. Sasha and Bayley have taken that spot. I never would've thought that a womens match would make me feel this way. And the CROWD WAS WILDDDDD.

I'm still hyped and will definitely be giving it another watch tonight.



hbkmickfan said:


> And that four horse women curtain call. I don't even care how much they broke kayfabe to do that.


I couldn't give 2 shits either man. Sasha crying at the end with Bayley was well worth the $10 for the Network. That match was everything.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It's a contender sure, but there have been better ones this year. I agree that their match could have gone on last. It was the best one on the show and Owens/Balor just couldn't match up to it. Their match felt like a bit of a dissapointment by comparison but I would have felt better about it had it not been the last match on the show.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Jerichoholic, I respect your opinion, but you're certainly in the minority my friend. That was an excellent showcase.

I don't know if I would give it MOTY definitively but I would certainly make a case of it being in the top ten along with RR triple threat, Owens/Cena EC and MITB, Sasha/Becky, both Kidd/Cesaro vs. New Day ER and Payback, and Ambrose/Rollins ladder match MITB.

Fucking phenomenal. That is what wrestling is all about.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Let me re watch before I decide.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Im not a huge divas fan, but that was the best divas match Ive ever seen. 

Ive never seen so many high/dangerous spots in a divas match.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Not MOTY but a MOTY contender.

At the moment, my top five is:
Shinsuka Nakamura vs Kota Ibushi from WK9
Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr from PWG Don't Sweat The Technique
Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro from Ultima Lucha
Grave Consequences
And then probably Sasha vs Bayley.

It was an awesome match though. The crowd, the emotion, the selling, the character work, the psychology. It was just right and it really should have gone on last.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

That match didn't have to be an in-ring psychology fest like Charlotte and Sasha.

It didn't have to be a puro-submission fest like Becky and Sasha.

It was an emotional story being told, about Bayley overcoming months and months of setbacks, a hand injury, not letting herself just be told over and over again that she's the weak link of the Four Horsewomen.

It was about the best babyface of the womens division going head to head with the best heel of the womens division. You can't get more deep into the story of face vs. heel than you can with Bayley vs. Sasha Banks.

Instant classic, best womens match in WWE history. :clap :clap


THAT WAS AWESOME!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap THAT WAS AWESOME!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap THAT WAS AWESOME!!! :clap :clap :clap :clap :clap


..and you're damn right it was Wrestling, Brooklyn. You're damn right.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

The match was a bit erratic at first and I was really getting worried the match was losing the crowd quick, then Sasha started to target Bayley broken wrist on the outside of the ring and from that moment on the match just went into overdrive. I was on the edge of my seat just marking the fuck out at all the false finishes and crazy bumps these women were taking. Some of the bumps looked so rough and real, I thought they may be botches but yeah, that was amazing.


WWE really messed up not putting the Women's match last. Don't get me wrong, I liked the ladder match but I was not marking out to it like I was for this Women's match. Best Women's match I've ever seen in WWE/NXT.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Meanwhile Nikki Bella is on course to be the longest reigning Divas Champion in history :ha

At least the future is bright.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

For me, because I have so much invested into Bailey and Sasha, is a candidate for match of the decade. Such a great chase after the title for Bailey and such a great run for Banks. For the climax to be such an amazing match with great spots and storytelling had me marking out. And that curtain call at the end gave me goosebumps.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Man what a rollercoster with a happy ending to top it off. Loved it from start to finish. Huge amounts of storytelling in this match, no finisher fest, psychology off the roof with the hand working, everything, it was just great. Best NXT Women's match and up there for best NXT match. Definitely stole the show for me. Not even stole it.. Renamed it to Bayley vs Sasha Banks and the rest. Should of ended the night honestly.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Storytelling at its finest.

For me, it was the main event.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

While I give the girls a bit of shit over breaking kayfabe, it was a nice emotional moment at the end with all 4 in the ring. And I honestly don't understand why anyone booking the show wouldn't end it like that other than, "We can't have girls be the REAL main event"

WWE still has some ways to go with how their view women, but NXT does show at least SOME progress. And at least they paid a lot of lip service to the co-main event thing.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Agreed. Perfect from start to finish. Going to rewatch it later.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

*Can someone verify this?

Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I was in tears over this match. I cried so hard I gave myself a headache.

Fucking stellar match. These two are bloody amazing together. I thought other matches were fucking great with the ladies in the past, but holy shit. This one just shit on those other ones.

Bayley's ring gear was so pretty. She looked like a princess.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

This, Grave Consequenses and Ciero Miedo are my top 3 matches this year no doubt


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Can someone verify this?
> 
> Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


Longest ever? No. But could be the longest in the last decade.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> No.
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> ...


You missed a lot. They told a great story during the match and the psychology was fantastic. I guess there is always one that feels they need to stand out and be different.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Some people don't actually know what overbooked means


----------



## .MCH (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



T0M said:


> Meanwhile Nikki Bella is on course to be the longest reigning Divas Champion in history :ha
> 
> At least the future is bright.


Does it even matter? The Women's Championship will probably be brought back soon anyways.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

That was a beautiful showcase from both girls. I was fully engrossed in the match and it came off wonderfully. 

At the very least, it was the match of the night.


----------



## Smarky Smark (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Smh at people who were saying Bayley wasn't that good in the NXT weekly thread this past Wednesday. Great match.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> No.
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Lol you gotta be just miserable to not have enjoyed every second of that.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Can someone verify this?
> 
> Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


Tell you soon, I'm about to rewatch it now.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Edynol said:


> Longest ever? No. But could be the longest in the last decade.


List the matches that were longer please...


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Definitely, it's my all-time favorite women's match I've ever seen. Great match.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It was great and even topped my expectations.

That said, I don't like WWE airing them all hugging it out at the end. I think that should have happened off camera and maybe aired on YouTube later. 

I just don't think heels and faces should do that, regardless of the reasons.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

There have been better matches this year, I mean we're just coming off the G1. But it was excellent, and the best WWE match for many months.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



ironcladd1 said:


> It was great and even topped my expectations.
> 
> That said, I don't like WWE airing them all hugging it out at the end. I think that should have happened off camera and maybe aired on YouTube later.
> 
> I just don't think heels and faces should do that, regardless of the reasons.


I absolutely loved that they broke kayfabe at the end. I mean we all know the story lines are fake anyway so it doesn't matter. Having those 4 share an emotional moment in the ring is a million times better than any heel/face dynamic or story line, Thats for damn sure. I know I teared up for it.


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I'd like to see Greg Valentine watch THIS match and tell me where women belong again?


----------



## LunchCombo (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Ithil said:


> There have been better matches this year, I mean we're just coming off the G1. But it was excellent, and the best WWE match for many months.


Im not saying that Bayley vs Sasha was MOTY but imo it was better than anything from G1 except maybe the finals and arguably Kushida vs Ricochet


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

You have to mention Lucha Underground too when bringing up match of the year candidates as they've certainly had a few and arguably had the show of the year in Ultima Lucha


----------



## foc (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> No.
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> ...


I don't think you have any idea what the term overbooked means, and it doesn't lend much credibility to the rest of your post.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



validreasoning said:


> for me moty yes. the crowd, the selling, the ring work, sashas mannerisms throughout. fucking amazing match
> 
> the only thing i would say against it..it should have mainevented. divas revolution this, divas revolution that and yet they still won't even let the girls mainevent a developmental show...joint mainevent my ass


why would they ME over Balor/Owens? especially when that rematch was hyped up since the NXT after the japan show, and Owens being the biggest star on that card........ not to mention, it was a ladder match. I just don't see any justification for Sasha/Bayley going on last tbh


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I didn't think anything would surpass Sasha/Becky, yet here we are. What a fucking match.



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Can someone verify this?
> 
> Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


Charlotte vs. Natalya (16:49) at the first NXT TakeOver event is the longest I've found so far. I'll keep digging around.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Can someone verify this?
> 
> Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


My time came in 18:16 bell to bell.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



prosperwithdeen said:


> I absolutely loved that they broke kayfabe at the end. I mean we all know the story lines are fake anyway so it doesn't matter. Having those 4 share an emotional moment in the ring is a million times better than any heel/face dynamic or story line, Thats for damn sure. I know I teared up for it.


Yeah I mean I get it. It was a good moment. I think the illusion of wrestling storylines is very important though and them all hugging takes away from that. The face/heel storyline is just as important as the match itself. I'm fine with them hugging after the match, but I would cut that footagr from the actual show and air it on WWE.com as an exclusive extra.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


It was great because the psychology was on point.

I generally enjoyed Balor/Owens, but I didn't find myself caught up in the moment the way I did during Sasha/Bayley.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



The Boy Wonder said:


> *Can someone verify this?
> 
> Tonight's match between Sasha Banks and Bayley lasted 17 minutes and 38 seconds (17:38). Was that the longest women's match ever at a WWE event?*


probably the longest 1 on 1 match, but the women's 5 on 5 at Survivor Series 1987 lasted 20 minutes 

:draper2


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Bayley talking about her win. This girl is impossible to not like.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjG0In9qMn0

(sorry, don't know how to embed.)


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> probably the longest 1 on 1 match, but the women's 5 on 5 at Survivor Series 1987 that lasted 20 minutes.
> 
> :draper2


There was also a WWWF tag match in '73 that clocked in at just over 20 minutes.

But assuming we're just limiting it to singles matches, I believe it actually was the longest in WWE history.


----------



## DDMac (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

You couldn't have it go on last - not with Balor starting off as champion and Owens as by far the biggest star at the event. But Banks/Bayley was the better match, not only in my eyes, but by acclamation of everyone I spoke to in the arena. Fantastic match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Ithil said:


> I don't think you have any idea what the term overbooked means, and it doesn't lend much credibility to the rest of your post.


When there are like five false finishes that would have ended ninety percent of other matches, it's overbooked.

You are wrong here, accept it grow up.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> When there are like five false finishes that would have ended ninety percent of other matches, it's overbooked.
> 
> *You are wrong here, accept it grow up.*


Hilarious irony there.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



T0M said:


> Meanwhile Nikki Bella is on course to be the longest reigning Divas Champion in history :ha
> 
> At least the future is bright.


Nikki holding the title this long as little to do with her so-called skill.

It has everything to do with Stephanie being pissed off at AJ Lee and sticking it to her by having someone AJ hated with every fibre of her being break her longest reigning diva record.

That's all this really is.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> When there are like five false finishes that would have ended ninety percent of other matches, it's overbooked.
> 
> You are wrong here, accept it grow up.


That's not what overbooked means. And the match didn't have a ton of false finishes. Maybe you should just stop pretending that you actually watched it because we're starting to think that you didn't.


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Wonderful match - the build, crowd, and drama within was special. It felt big. I did think a bit of the early stuff was just solid, but the last 10 were excellent. Holy Reverse Hurricanrana, Batman!

I didn't really see it as breaking kayfabe - it's a meta-story, and not _that_ unbelievable to have a heel break down and show respect. Sasha is a babyface at heart anyway



Jerichoholic274 said:


> When there are like five false finishes that would have ended ninety percent of other matches, it's overbooked.
> 
> You are wrong here, accept it grow up.


I only counted two:

1. Banks Statement - NBD because submissions aren't often gotten on the first attempt

2. Belly-to-Bayley - NDB because _it's a frickin' belly-to-belly suplex._ I would've been more surprised if Sasha _didn't_ kickout on Takeover in a title match. Sasha did kick out a little early though:lol

The Rana off the middle isn't something you've _*ever*_ seen in WWE and she literally went right into her finish for the win after she hit it. The only other reverse Rana I'm aware of in the 'E was Neville/Rollins, and and Rollins kicked out. It's not a finish in the 'E and it's placement led directly to the finish.

For me, it doesn't top Reigns/Brock, but draws even with Rollins/Cena/Brock, and Owens/Cena I @ ****1/4 Damn impressive and hopefully it gives WWE the confidence to actually let the more than capable women main event. I also still prefer Charlotte/Sasha for overall best women's match. That match had better action, but this had the atmosphere.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


Mostly boring spots by ladder match standards, the ending was anti-climactic, the finish was never in doubt, too much time was wasted NOT using ladders and for me personally I'm just finding Balor's style of wrestling kind of boring

Balor/Owens was 3 stars, it never went into high gear. Bailey/Sasha was easily 4 to 4 1/2 stars depending on who you ask.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


Lol thinks wrestling is about the number of spots.


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

Not match of the year. Fantastic match, but no where near MOTY. Some people really need to get their head out of their ass.


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

No.

Why does everyone think when a match just doesn't flat out suck its like the greatest thing ever and deserves MOTY?

Lesnar vs Rollins vs Cena deserves match of the year. That shit was INTENSE


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Danatureboiii said:


> No.
> 
> Why does everyone think when a match just doesn't flat out suck its like the greatest thing ever and deserves MOTY?
> 
> Lesnar vs Rollins vs Cena deserves match of the year. That shit was INTENSE


LOL. There were so many better matches this year than that, like a LOT better.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



hbkmickfan said:


> Bayley talking about her win. This girl is impossible to not like.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjG0In9qMn0
> 
> (sorry, don't know how to embed.)


Use these:

[]

with the word youtube in the middle, then type in the part of the link after the equal sign, (in this case HjG0In9qMn0), then use these again:

[] with /youtube in the middle


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Ithil said:


> Hilarious irony there.


Does being ignorant run in your family or are you a special case? Because the amount of stupidity you've shown in the last two hours is off the charts.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Arkham258 said:


> That's not what overbooked means. And the match didn't have a ton of false finishes. Maybe you should just stop pretending that you actually watched it because we're starting to think that you didn't.


Oh fuck off.

Of course I watched the match, what a stupid thing to say. If I hadn't I wouldn't be able to have an opinion then would I?

Just because you think something to be true, doesn't mean it is. And when literally all the evidence points in the opposite direction, the one who is in the wrong is not the one you're up against, it's you.

Accept that some people have different opinions and know more about certain things than you do. When you do, you can actually become an adult.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Danatureboiii said:


> No.
> 
> Why does everyone think when a match just doesn't flat out suck its like the greatest thing ever and deserves MOTY?
> 
> Lesnar vs Rollins vs Cena deserves match of the year. That shit was INTENSE


What a shite opinion :ti


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does being ignorant run in your family or are you a special case? Because the amount of stupidity you've shown in the last two hours is off the charts.


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Best women's match I've ever seen and a definite MOTY contender for me. I literally shouted "YES" and jumped out of my fucking seat when Bayley reversed the Banks Statement and put it on Sasha! I haven't been this pumped by a wrestling match in AGES. This match had a basic but expertly-told story built up over months and everything about it felt like an EVENT. Because of that, I actually gave a shit about what was happening during this match! I was honestly indifferent to Bayley before this match, but thanks to her great babyfacing and Sasha's expert heel work, I went from not caring to actively wanting her to win and not tap or get beaten! The last time I was so actively involved in a wrestling match was Daniel Bryan at WM30. Fucking hell, I am so hyped up I'm gonna watch Sasha/Bayley again before I go to sleep!

I never thought I'd see the day when a women's match in WWE eclipsed Trish vs. Lita, but that day has finally come. Women in the future are going to be shown Sasha vs. Bayley as how to work a match.

Goosebumps.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jerichoholic274 said:


> No.
> 
> No it wasn't.
> 
> ...


Isn't that basically the formula that every single big name WWE match follows nowadays. Like literally every single one. Then majority of upper card and main event matches just have around 10 mins of wrestling followed by 15 mins of FINISHER PIN KICKOUT....HIGH IMPACT PIN KICKOUT...Repeat till someone wins. Hell if anything the Banks/Bayley match was tame by their standards. In some matches you'll see wrestlers kick out of more than one finisher and a bunch of high impact moves in a row. 

Seriously that match was easily the best of the night. Even the ladder match didn't touch it in terms of quality and storytelling. Yes the story was obvious but that didn't take away from how well it was told.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Absolutely incredible match, that was the one I was most anticipating and it more than delivered. In my top 5 of the year if not top 3! It made Balor vs Owens look like Khali vs Eugene haha.


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Arkham258 said:


> LOL. There were so many better matches this year than that, like a LOT better.


examples?

Cuz there definitely hasn't been a better triple threat match this year


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


Your definition of better is "more spots"?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Danatureboiii said:


> examples?
> 
> Cuz there definitely hasn't been a better triple threat match this year


Owens/Cesaro/Rusev.

Done.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Shala☆Frost;51633537 said:


> Owens/Cesaro/Rusev.
> 
> Done.


And that's without even bringing up other wrestling companies


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Shala☆Frost;51633537 said:


> Owens/Cesaro/Rusev.
> 
> Done.


Oh you mean the one Owens walked out on?

Royal Rumble triple threat ending was WAY more epic


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Oh fuck off.
> 
> Of course I watched the match, what a stupid thing to say. If I hadn't I wouldn't be able to have an opinion then would I?
> 
> ...


The Godfather has a negative review on RottenTomatoes too. :draper2


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Unfortunately it's not match of the year, and also unfortunately it's not even close. It was great by Diva's/women's standards in the WWE. I don't think anyone would deny that. I think most people are just over hyped because they got lost in the moment of the event, or it's their first time watching NXT. I'll even say Sasha marks are going out of their way to exaggerate how good the match was. It was really good, it wasn't five stars, and it wasn't even Sasha's best match this year. Everyone is entitled to their opinions, I just think the majority of opinions are misinformed or blinded by bias and being in the moment.

We just got off of a stellar G1 tournament. Tanahashi vs Nakamura is clearly a better match than this outside of Nakamura not selling his leg for a short duration. We're talking two different styles, that blended damn near flawlessly. Not only that, Honma vs Ishii was a barn burner of a match. We also have Grave Consequences which is easily the best casket match of all time, and Pentagon Jr vs Vampiro as well. There are other matches like Puma vs Muertes, but I don't think that was the MOTY, but IMO it told a better story, especially for what LU was doing to lead into next season.

We're not even counting the main and co main event of Wrestle Kingdom, the plethora of amazing AJ Styles/Kota Ibushi matches this year. Heck, JOHN CENA has had an absolutely great year with his matches vs Kevin Owens.

I haven't even mentioned PWG's great matches this year.

It was a good match, but MOTY is for a match that stands out above and beyond other matches. This simply didn't do it when compared to other matches that have happened this year.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



sarcasma said:


> Im not a huge *divas* fan, but that was the best *divas *match Ive ever seen.
> 
> Ive never seen so many high/dangerous spots in a *divas* match.


There's the problem. These gloriously gifted and stunningly beautiful athletes known collectively as the Four Horsewomen are what we call *women*, real women, as part of the *Women's* division. Fuck that Diva bullshit. Hopefully Nikki drops the title soon and they abolish that Barbie Doll glittered piece of garbage to resurrect the far superior *Women's* Championship.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Match was just as good if not better than Sasha vs Becky. Fucking brilliant showing once again by Sasha and by Bayley.


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Arkham258 said:


>


Wow, resorting to using memes now because you can't muster up a proper argument.

Bravo.


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I just rewatched the match, and y'all are out of your minds if you think its MOTY or even a 5 star match. Yeah it was good for a couple of Divas...i guess. The only crazy parts was Sashas flip over the ref onto the outside, and the reverse hurricanrona...and thats it. The rest was extremely average


----------



## Jerichoholic274 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



CGS said:


> Isn't that basically the formula that every single big name WWE match follows nowadays. Like literally every single one. Then majority of upper card and main event matches just have around 10 mins of wrestling followed by 15 mins of FINISHER PIN KICKOUT....HIGH IMPACT PIN KICKOUT...Repeat till someone wins. Hell if anything the Banks/Bayley match was tame by their standards. In some matches you'll see wrestlers kick out of more than one finisher and a bunch of high impact moves in a row.
> 
> Seriously that match was easily the best of the night. Even the ladder match didn't touch it in terms of quality and storytelling. Yes the story was obvious but that didn't take away from how well it was told.


Yeah, I suppose you're right about it being the formula, but it's definitely not for not in all major matches. Rollins Cesaro from smackdown a couple weeks ago wasn't like that at all if I remember right. It had roughly the same length, but all the super spots and what not happened in the last few minutes, it wasn't the dominant side of the match.

And storytelling was better than the ladder match, but it was overbooked, and it drug it down.


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Without a doubt, it was match of the show for certain. Balor vs Owens wasn't so much a match but a fight. It was an entertaining match but Bayley vs Sasha just had so much raw emotion going for it in addition to excellent wrestling. 

It really put me in the mindset of Zayn vs Neville from R-Evolution last year. The underdog challenger against the champion with a ton of momentum. Then the explosive sequence that led to the title change. A lot of similarities between the two matches, yet two different circumstances. And they did it with significantly less time. It seems like the match was just announced a couple weeks ago and they did a great job building up the importance of the match in so little time. 

And that post-match scene with all four women holding up the Four Horsemen sign.....wow. Watching it a second time, I could feel all sorts of emotion from it, so much so that I felt emotional watching it. I haven't felt that way since Zayn won the title. Perfect simple storytelling and you can tell that both of those ladies love this business and each other. So incredibly well done by everyone involved.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Can we stop baiting and antagonising one another please?

I'm *this* close to closing the thread because people are going wayyyy to far on both sides of the argument here.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I just heard that Greg Valentine gave it a 2/10. 

But seriously the main roster should take notes(the Women and the Men) how great a match can be with abit of ring Psycology. Sasha played the perfect heel and Bayley played the perfect babyface.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

^ That's because they're like the only wrestlers left these days that are a true heel/babyface and that's why it works so well.

The biggest problem the WWE has with this reality era stuff and "avoiding a tradition face/heel formula" is that it creates too much conflict with support for the fans and therefore you just don't get atmosphere like tonight anymore (generally).


----------



## Danatureboiii (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Evolution said:


> ^ That's because they're like the only wrestlers left these days that are a true heel/babyface and that's why it works so well.
> 
> The biggest problem the WWE has with this reality era stuff and "avoiding a tradition face/heel formula" is that it creates too much conflict with support for the fans and therefore you just don't get atmosphere like tonight anymore (generally).


Very true, and the New York crowd was VERY against Sasha because she is from Boston


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

*Unbiased opinion? This was better than all of her matches with Charlotte :draper2. That storytelling element with the MEGA HEEL and SUPER FACE is just too powerful to ignore.*


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Unbiased opinion? This was better than all of her matches with Charlotte :draper2. That storytelling element with the MEGA HEEL and SUPER FACE is just too powerful to ignore.*


I CALLED IT BTW!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Just went through this whole thread and not one person said anything about Sasha's entrance. I am disappointed in most of you.

That entrance was the perfect appetizer to the main course of that match. You just knew it was going to go down. Can any other Diva sell coming out like that?

Sasha is amazing, and when Bayley comes up to the main roster, they are going to have incredible feuds. The future looks promising, at least for the women right now IMO.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

MOTN for sure but not sure about MOTY. We've had so many NXT women's classics this year and it always seems like after everyone praises one, the next one gets similar adulation, almost to the point of disingenuousness. I'll have to wait for the year to be over to decide since I'm almost sure the next one we see will be the same ****1/2-****3/4 quality showcase as we saw last night.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



hbkmickfan said:


> And that four horse women curtain call. I don't even care how much they broke kayfabe to do that.


This. This. This. THIS.

I was there, and it was just goosebumps. Those are four very special women.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I think Bayley arrived in this match. Not just because she won but she looked like she belonged in there for a match with someone who has had great matches already with Charlotte and Becky Lynch.

When they posed as the "Four Horsewomen" I felt like Bayley earned her spot among them with that match.


----------



## Beer (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Certainly one of the better matches of the year so far. Just amazing storytelling that showed what wrestling is all about - creating an emotive response through a dynamic between wrestlers. 

I genuinely believe Sasha could go on to become one of, if not the, greatest women's wrestler in history. She works a crowd better than anyone else, can tell a story amazingly in the ring, and her emotions at the end of the match showed quite clearly the passion she has for the business.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

The match was a good one for sure, amplified by the storyline, and what it meant IRL to them, and to womens wrestling.

Nobody can say that Lita or Trish have ever had a better match than that.


----------



## Emerald guardian (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I think Finn vs Owens was better but obviously us in the IWC put the women on a pedestal and have low expectations for womens wrestling.

The Four Horsewomen stuff is so cringey, it's something WWE forced on us and we ate it up like dogs.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It was a decent match but it's disingenuous to the female wrestlers to be rating every one of their above average matches as "all-time classics".

I can guarantee that if it was Stardust and Neville having the exact same match, with the exact same storyline behind it, nobody would have given a damn. It would've been another day at the office for those two guys.

People need to step back and stop treating women as "special cases" only because the main roster Divas have been having garbage matches for the past 20 years. Female wrestlers outside of WWE have been doing this kind of stuff for years. It's nothing out of the ordinary. They can deliver, it's just that the models that WWE have been putting out possessed zero athleticism, skill and ability so people are used to women's wrestling being trash.

And personally I don't enjoy when a story is being told of a bully and her victim, only to end up with the two hugging because they had a match which was better than the usual Divas match. What's that, are they now going to hug it out and break character every time that they come up with a half-decent match or something? That doesn't set a very high standard of story-telling and takes away the impact of the story they just told.

Don't mind seeing it once maybe, but if it's going to be a regular thing, it's going to get old really fast.


----------



## ThunderJet88 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

The 3 best women matches in WWE history have all come in 2015. I'm not short sighted. I know what I'm seeing. I know I'm seeing something special.

3rd - This match.

2nd - Sasha vs Becky

1st - Fatal 4 way between the 4 Horsewomen.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Realistically, I'd say its close to the Top 30. Meltzer will probably give it 4*s, I'd guess.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Arkham258 said:


> You have to mention Lucha Underground too when bringing up match of the year candidates as they've certainly had a few and arguably had the show of the year in Ultima Lucha


What lu and nxt do is have the matches mean something. There's a story leading into the match and it makes you WANT to see how it goes doen. Whether it's Pentagon's quest to make a legend a sacrifice to his master, or if bayley can finally put it all together a backstock is so important. I've been a huge critic of wwe women's matches. One great match won't change my opinion but this was pro wrestling at its finest. For me let's tick off the requirements
Backstory, check
Great action, check
Botches, there was sasha throwing bayley off, but it wasn't super awful, and they recovered quickly, only reason to me it wasn't 5 stars
Hot crowd. No matter how good a match is technically if the crowd isn't going nuts then I'm not going nuts. This crowd was beyond nuts. It was insane, INSANE. Definitely a check.

I had no problem with them breaking kayfabe at the end. I took it as a sign of respect. These women want to be great and you can't get there unless you have great opponents to work with. These four, along with natalya, emma, paige and I'm going on a limb here and say Alicia fox can change the way women's wrestling is percieved.

Just not convinced it can happen on the main roster. Nxt books their women. Wwe just uses them.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll have to rewatch before i see where I put it in my matches of the year list but it was certainly up there, fantastic match, best women's match I have ever seen in fact.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



amhlilhaus said:


> Nxt books their women. Wwe just uses them.


That is pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

In WWE? You have a solid aurgument there. Outside of the WWE? No, although you have a strong top 10 match that might even crack the top 5.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Like the Women on NXT do so often, they tore the house down once again.

Awesome, simply face vs heel dynamic and quality in ring story telling.


----------



## jacobrgroman (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

hard to really say. as of right now I wouldn't have it as my moty (I don't necessarily have one right now anyway). it would certainly be a contender for one of the best matches of the year. I need to watch many of the wwe/nxt/njpw/roh/lu/etc. matches that people have mentioned as some of their favourites (some again, some for the first time) and there's still four more months worth of potential matches to be added.


it WAS, however, the best match of the night with balor/owens just behind it.


I just hope that future "divas" title matches on the main roster, now that 3/4 of the horsewomen are there, can be half as good as the last four takeovers have been.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Best match I've seen this year.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

:lmao

This is why I have problems taking NXT fans seriously.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Yep, have to agree.

For WWE at least, MOTY

And I normally don't give two shits about the women - but these 4 are special


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I could be wrong but it seems to me that the people who are unimpressed with that match feel so because of the lack of high spots. Can anybody name a match in 2015 with better psychology? There's no wrong way to be a wrestling fan but I feel like a lot of you missed the point of that match.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I'm not surprised on how great the match was because they always kill it but the curtain call was beautiful. I highly doubt tonight would be the same.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

At the moment there is no doubt the match was amazing and the moments that followed such a victory is hard to replicate unless they do something with say Cesaro otherwise the only people over that could are the likes of Bryan/Sami.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It was a great match for sure, i'd say MOTN, one of the best womens matches ever and probably in the top 10 of WWE matches this year. I think calling it MOTY is getting a little carried away though - the recent G1 tournament alone produced several matches that were better imo.


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



MEMS said:


> List the matches that were longer please...


Too lazy to list them all. But Trish and Lita had one that went like 20+ minutes I think, Chyna vs other guys I remember being long matches. Hell now that I think of, I might have wrong in my assessment about the longest in the last decade. A few diva matches in the past few months on RAW have gone through two commercial breaks, which is around 20 minutes. Yeah WWE was just giving them times because of the whole give divas a chance thing and no other reason, but they were still long matches. Not nearly as good as NXT matches, but unfortunately longer.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It's a candidate IMO, along with the RR triple threat. 

The only thing I'm worried about - assuming that post-match kayfabe break means this era is over, and Sasha, Charlotte, and Becky are graduating full-time - is that the NXT Women's title scene is going to take a dramatic dip in quality.

Who are potential heels for Bayley to feud with? Dana Brooke? Eva Marie? Alexa Bliss? Maybe a couple of the newbies will eventually be built up to contend for the belt, but for the time being I don't see anyone who could be thrust into this title scene and even come close to the quality of matches we've been accustomed to over the past year.

Then again, anyone replacing Banks would be a steep downgrade. Best female wrestler I've ever seen in my life. Top notch across the board.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I haven't seen a better match this year.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I could be wrong but it seems to me that the people who are unimpressed with that match feel so because of the lack of high spots. Can anybody name a match in 2015 with better psychology? There's no wrong way to be a wrestling fan but I feel like a lot of you missed the point of that match.


If anybody did think there weren't enough high spots I'd just point them towards the finish.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I honestly wonder if they're going to start having Bayley pull double duty like Sasha was. A lot of the story involving that video package was about Bayley being the chump watching her friends go on to do great things on the main roster. She finally earned that spot with them, but now they're still all leaving, and she's stuck carrying the NXT torch. 

That said, the match set so many very high bars that the next crop of women are going to have to study every single night to keep their division going.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Fucking fantastic match, for Bayley it is easily the best I have seen her.

Sasha Banks is phenomenal, everything she does in the ring is amazing and I don't just mean moves.... her expressions and her mannerisms, particularly how she always mocks her opponents with their own taunts.

If there was a 23 guy on the roster who was as good as Sasha is than we'd all be saying they were going to be the next wrestling megastar.... I think that's a glass ceiling we won't see cracked for long time sadly.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Christ, it's 2015 and people still feel like they need to mention other wrestling promotions matches as better? Okay, we get it lol, you're totally cool for watching other promotions. But this is the WWE section and all that matters is WWE matches. :Jordan

As for MOTY, I'm actually feeling it. I'm really feeling it, and I'm liking this feeling that I'm feeling. :lelbrock
If not #1 , then #3 minimum overall. #1 Women's match no question.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Yes, this match is easily MOTY contender. It blew everything else on the card away and was the true main event.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

very good match, I liked it a lot but not MOTY, in the WWE alone I could name 5 or 6 that are better then take into account the handful of stuff Ive seen from ROH and Lucha this year, it may rank even lower. 

But who cares, it's still a good match in it's own right.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

So does no one care that Bayley no sold her hand injury then? She even applied a cross face right after Sasha stomped on her hand numerous times. Sasha/Becky was a much better match. I get that the overall story was better here but you can't no sell a major injury angle like that. If this was Nikki who did that you guys would be pissed.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Not really

I would have questioned it if it actually had a major role to play going into it like Sasha injuring it on one of the NXT's before takeover.

Since it wasn't and Bayley did sell it quite a bit anyway, that is nitpicking.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



OXITRON said:


> Christ, it's 2015 and people still feel like they need to mention other wrestling promotions matches as better? Okay, we get it lol, you're totally cool for watching other promotions. But this is the WWE section and all that matters is WWE matches.


When someone calls a match MOTY its a fair assumption they arent talking about just the WWE, so yes, some people might mention matches from other promotions, and not just to sound cool/elitist either.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Lesnar Turtle said:


> When someone calls a match MOTY its a fair assumption they arent talking about just the WWE, so yes, some people might mention matches from other promotions, and not just to sound cool/elitist either.


Idk man, there is a MOTY list thread in the Other Wrestling section where posts like "Well ROH/NJPW/etc match X was better..." make a lot of sense because that's for all matches worldwide, but this section has almost always been not just specifically for, but also clearly for, WWE matches.
I'm sure if people wanted to concern themselves with non-WWE things they'd post these things in that thread.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Sasha is getting praised left and right for quite some time now, so I will just bask in that Bayley's love.


----------



## Dolph Moxley (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Incredible match, absolutely brilliant, best Women's match I've seen in Years.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

In terms in-ring action I agree that it's not MOTY. In terms of the story told and the payoff it's second only to Lesnar-Reigns.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Manami Toyota, Aja Kong, Bull Nakano, Dynamite Kansai and the rest of the Joshi would be proud. The rumor that Kana is coming over, so much potential for the Women. In my opinion the best Woman in the WWE at the moment is Sasha with Bayley closely behind (obviously it's all subjective).


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



OXITRON said:


> Idk man, there is a MOTY list thread in the Other Wrestling section where posts like "Well ROH/NJPW/etc match X was better..." make a lot of sense because that's for all matches worldwide, but this section has almost always been not just specifically for, but also clearly for, WWE matches.
> I'm sure if people wanted to concern themselves with non-WWE things they'd post these things in that thread.


In those threads people can and will discuss great WWE matches. Whats the point in wrestler of the year or MOTY if you're not going to talk about all of wrestling and their wrestlers. Might as well say "Diva of the year" "Superstar of the year" and "Sports Entertainment Segment of the year"

Nobody is trying to be cool. Some people actually like wrestling and watch as much as they can.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Yeah Oxi stop being a nit-pick. It's quite clearly including every promotion I don't think it's ever been implied that if it's posted in the WWE section it means ONLY WWE matches.

:kobe


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Japanese Puroresu said:


> In those threads people can and will discuss great WWE matches. Whats the point in wrestler of the year or MOTY if you're not going to talk about all of wrestling and their wrestlers. Might as well say "Diva of the year" "Superstar of the year" and "Sports Entertainment Segment of the year"
> 
> Nobody is trying to be cool. Some people actually like wrestling and watch as much as they can.


Because that thread is dedicated to all wrestling, like I said. These threads are clearly made solely for WWE, like I said.

It's either elitism or ignorance to constantly try to remind people "other wrestlers had better matches guys!", which would you prefer?



Evolution said:


> Yeah Oxi stop being a nit-pick. It's quite clearly including every promotion I don't think it's ever been implied that if it's posted in the WWE section it means ONLY WWE matches.
> 
> :kobe


It has for the last three and a half years. :drake1

But okay, I'll stop talking about it before you get me in trouble, I'll consider this a 'warning'. Insert whichever Mark Henry code is him shrugging here.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Dark Church said:


> So does no one care that Bayley no sold her hand injury then? She even applied a cross face right after Sasha stomped on her hand numerous times. Sasha/Becky was a much better match. I get that the overall story was better here but you can't no sell a major injury angle like that. If this was Nikki who did that you guys would be pissed.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lol like how Daniel Bryan no sold his shoulder at Wrestlemania 30?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Not THE best match of the year imo, but it's in my top-5 alongside Nakamura/Ibushi, Tanahashi/Okada, Strong/ZSJ + Sasha/Becky. Amazing match.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

though they break character in the end....it just made me really emotional and teary :mj2

for me its hard to come by. Damn!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I bet behind closed doors both Bellas are pissed at the recent influx of younger, hotter, more talented and respected women. It wasn't match of the year but it was a good match. I nearly enjoyed it more than the main event which is an awesome feat for a womens match. It appears the hype over Sasha may be real.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



NastyYaffa said:


> Not THE best match of the year imo, but it's in my top-5 alongside Nakamura/Ibushi, Tanahashi/Okada, Strong/ZSJ + Sasha/Becky. Amazing match.


High praise indeed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Sick Graps-V2 said:


> It appears the hype over Sasha may be real.


*Believe That :reigns2*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol like how Daniel Bryan no sold his shoulder at Wrestlemania 30?


To be fair to Bryan, it seems like he was told not to sell the injury. At least according to Batista.






To the topic at hand. I'll say this much. There was no other match this year that I was more emotionally invested than Bayley vs. Sasha. For me, for now, it is the Match of The Year. Keep in mind that I haven't seen a lot the Lucha Underground matches or any New Japan stuff. But you can't beat these characters and story telling.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



LiterallyNothing said:


> I dont know IF its people praising it because its "muh women can do it" or what. It was good but Balor vs Owens was way better. In 5 minutes they did more spots than th whole Sasha vs Bayley.


Spots don't make a match great. The characters and story telling do. It was great car wreck ladder match. But a great story beats a good car wreck any day.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Best NXT match this year IMO.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> It was a decent match but it's disingenuous to the female wrestlers to be rating every one of their above average matches as "all-time classics".
> 
> *I can guarantee that if it was Stardust and Neville having the exact same match, with the exact same storyline behind it, nobody would have given a damn. It would've been another day at the office for those two guys.*
> 
> ...


At the same time if this was say Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins or something people would lose their shit and claim it to be a classic. Works both ways really. 

I feel that just as easy as it is to play up these matches because they are divas and because of the standard we had become used too it's just as easy to also play it down for the same reasons. The matches these girls produce are some of the best stuff being produced male or female. This is even before you consider the ages of most of them. Sasha is producing stuff at 22 that most competitors will hope to be doing at 30. 

Just because quality is being produced elsewhere doesn't mean it should be played down.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



dashing_man said:


> though they break character in the end....it just made me really emotional and teary :mj2
> 
> for me its hard to come by. Damn!!


I teared up a bit too, but looking back on it I was like, "Man, they shouldn't break character like that". It's like that moment in a show where someone saves somebody, even after they were ordered to leave them behind. Hard to be mad. The bigger issue for me though is that Sasha ALWAYS does this after ALL of her matches.



TD Stinger said:


> Spots don't make a match great. The characters and story telling do. It was great car wreck ladder match. But a great story beats a good car wreck any day.


It was mediocre. Lucha Underground has done better stuff with ladder matches. I think the only reason people don't want to just call that match out for what it was is because it was Owens/Balor


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Bayley/Banks should have closed the show. It was the hottest and best match of the night. It is without a doubt one of my personal top favorite matches of the year.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Arkham258 said:


> It was mediocre. Lucha Underground has done better stuff with ladder matches. I think the only reason people don't want to just call that match out for what it was is because it was Owens/Balor


Had some pretty brutal spots. Like Owen's getting back dropped onto the ladder, falling backwards on the ladder, Balor's Foot Stomp off the top. Doesn't hold a candle to Sasha vs. Bailey, but I still enjoyed it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I don't think Bayley no-slow her hand when applying the crossface in that her crossface was sloppy(seemed to lose it a couple of times, looked more like a weird modified camel clutch near the end ie more a lower back targeted sub than neck crank) in that she couldn't lock in the proper grip because one of her hands was shot/injured.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Brilliant can't even describe how this match was. They both put on a great show, Sasha with her great heel antics and the ultimate underdog Bayley that does not look weak at all ever... This was unbelievable. I had a great time watching this match and I have to say that the crowd was 10 stars! What an amazing moment! I do believe in the divas revolution and those women are really bringing a new generation in sports entertainment. There's no way WWE will be able to mess this up with such incredible environment that this ladies were able to create for a change. I'm speechless, after writing all of this down, because I could carry on until I would look like the biggest mark in history.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Arkham258 said:


> I teared up a bit too, but looking back on it I was like, "Man, they shouldn't break character like that". It's like that moment in a show where someone saves somebody, even after they were ordered to leave them behind. Hard to be mad. The bigger issue for me though is that Sasha ALWAYS does this after ALL of her matches.


That's the reason why people get behind her to boo her as heel but still draws a lot of likability throughout the entire match. Introduce, the Boss.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



CGS said:


> *At the same time if this was say Daniel Bryan and Seth Rollins or something people would lose their shit and claim it to be a classic. Works both ways really. *
> 
> I feel that just as easy as it is to play up these matches because they are divas and because of the standard we had become used too it's just as easy to also play it down for the same reasons. The matches these girls produce are some of the best stuff being produced male or female. This is even before you consider the ages of most of them. Sasha is producing stuff at 22 that most competitors will hope to be doing at 30.
> 
> Just because quality is being produced elsewhere doesn't mean it should be played down.


Bryan has had matches of this standard on regular RAWs and SmackDowns and nobody was losing their shit then. The dude literally has hundreds of matches on his resume equal or better than Sasha/Bayley. As for Rollins, the guy doesn't seem to be getting a lot of positive reviews nowadays, even though his matches are usually fine.

Not taking anything away from the efforts of NXT women but I think people have become used to such a low level of wrestling skill from the women in WWE, that anything above average gets hailed as brilliance.

Once people get past their initial shock of women actually being able to wrestle, I think people will be able to review these matches as what they actually were. Good efforts, but still exhibiting a lot of rawness from performers that aren't yet anywhere close to their peak. There's still a lot of untidy work, a lot of spots that look rehearsed and over-produced, instead of the continuous and natural flow that comes with a truly great wrestling match.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



TD Stinger said:


> Had some pretty brutal spots. Like Owen's getting back dropped onto the ladder, falling backwards on the ladder, Balor's Foot Stomp off the top. Doesn't hold a candle to Sasha vs. Bailey, but I still enjoyed it.


We've seen stuff like that in ladder matches before. There's always a high spot of the top of a ladder. There's always someone who falls on a ladder.

Boring. They did NOTHING innovative and the entire match stipulation was pointless. They could have just done a regular wrestling match. They spent like 5 or 10 minutes not even USING the ladders.

The more I think about it, the more I feel like dropping my star rating from 3 to 2. The best part of that whole match really was Owens, ever the amazing heel, sitting on a chair no selling Balor's entrance.


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



IceTheRetroKid said:


> That match didn't have to be an in-ring psychology fest like Charlotte and Sasha.
> 
> It didn't have to be a puro-submission fest like Becky and Sasha.
> 
> ...


This sums it up nicely!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I haven't been as drawn in to a match finish/outcome as that since Bryan won at WrestleMania 30 and the weird thing is, I hadn't even particularly cared about Bayley or even rated her highly. It's like WWE told an amazingly emotional story in _spite of themselves_ because despite the mind blowingly bad booking along the way, people cared that damn much whereas NXT takes someone who's only interested in a decent match and leaves them feeling like that's a member of their family out there!

The main event was still great and I was still hyped for it but this match was the obvious peak and delivered more than anything I've watched and experienced for a long time. THIS is the point of wrestling -* it's not some choice between great ring work and emotional investment*, the two together are absolutely sublime.

Feeling satisfied is on another level to feeling shocked or swerved, this was perfect.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

What a fucking match that was OMG!!!!!!!! Sasha and Bayley put on one hell of a match and I screamed so much when Bayley won. Also seeing Bayley, Sasha, Becky, Charlotte at the end made me cry these women really changed the division


----------



## Anonymous (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

The entire buildup/match was perfect. The fans were fantastic and the ending was emotional. Allowing both girls to shine and spotlighting the 4 ladies who will change the divas division. Couldn't have been any better.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

A mat classic. 
One of the best women's matches I've ever seen.
No B.S.

Suck on that Hammer Valentine. 
More entertaining than your entire career.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

The match worked so well because they are PERFECT FOILS for one another. The dynamic was incredible. I've re-watched the match twice since seeing it live last night. It's going to age gracefully.


----------



## MeanDeanAmbrose (Jul 16, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

hard to say if it's MOTY but it's a contender for sure


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Impressive performance by both, I haven't seen that level of womens competition in WWE in years.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

This match was the resolution to the entire history of the womens division in NXT. 

The reccuring narative in NXT has been one where nice girls come, and they fail. The mean, succesful girls then either pick on them or try to convince them they have to be bad to get good. And every time, they do. They come around to the philosophy of joining them in order to beat them.

Until Bayley. The first girl to never compromise. The first one to be a real role model. The first one to do it her way. This match was many things, and the close to several different chapters, but it was the end of one giant story.


----------



## Count Vertigo (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Bayley should really learn to sell an injury if you ask me :draper2


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Becky seems in shock over the reaction they got












Read Becky's lips

"Oh my god! Oh my fucking god!"


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



Pronoss said:


> Becky seems in shock over the reaction they got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's absolutely awesome.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

abit off topic but I think Bayley has one of the best theme's in the entire WWE. It's so catchy and something you can dance to. I hope she never changes it. Though not sure how it would work if she was ever a heel.


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Bailey vs Sasha Banks ****
Great womens match. I felt that they could have been more aggressive with the brawling. Maybe the women are subject to more restrictions and that could be why. When Bailey leaped off the top and nearly spiked her head was what nearly took me out of it. It created an opening that Sasha Banks didn't capitalize on. People want to critique the selling of the hand but, I think it was fine and they never went back to it in the end. Great match but not moty, though if WWE is all you watch I understand.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

That match and ending was a great moment for wrestling.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



JTB33b said:


> abit off topic but I think Bayley has one of the best theme's in the entire WWE. It's so catchy and something you can dance to. I hope she never changes it. Though not sure how it would work if she was ever a heel.


It's not just the theme, it's her entire entrance. 

They should never turn her heel and if they ever get serious about pushing the main roster divas division, she should be a top star. The girl just SCREAMS merchandise and she is the perfect representation of what WWE is trying to push with a PG, kid friendly product.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

There's actually something about Bayley that reminds me of 80s era WWF...in a good way.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Fucking great match. What a performance those two put on. :clap


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Definitely the women's match of the year so far, I'm not sure about overall though. We've had some great matches from the guys too this year.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

This match was really really something special through and through and regarding the ending, as the four gifted girls gathered together in the ring to celebrate, this alone was unbelievably touching. It is never ever easy to describe just how powerful the resonance is between a wrestling fan and the art of wrestling that is expressing itself in the eye of the said fan observing such beauty. 

Perfection at its finest. Somehow the magic of NXT keeps surpassing itself again and again and I don't know how they do it but I feel truly blessed by being a part of such fantastic material.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I am amazed, it was 10x better than Owens vs Ballor as far as I'm concerned and, the four horsewoman was a clear work, if anybody really wondered about it. Saw it coming a mile away. Kayfabe is pretty dead and it was a great spot. Kudos to Sasha and Bayley, amazing performance and an awesome crowd to work infront of.


----------



## -DarrenJay- (May 17, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

Not close.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It's not too often that a match can bring me legitimate joy and emotion at the end of it. I feel like this match was not only a win for Bayley but for the entire Womens division of WWE. Amazing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

It is for me. No doubt about it!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I have it at five stars. Everything about it worked. It was the perfect city, the perfect time, the perfect crowd, the perfect heel (Sasha Banks), the perfect face (Bayley), the perfect story and build up, the perfect entrances, the perfect chemistry/in-ring storytelling.

And to be fair, it had the perfect ending. The ending went from turning a jacked up 50/50 split crowd into 100% Bayley fanatics. The emotion was incredible and I can say all of this because I was there live and I felt it.

The Four Horsewomen are NXT. I think the video package before and the Curtain Call moment after will make this match an all-time classic and a match you can watch 10 years from now and never get tired of.

All of my best friends, my family, a majority of the IWC (especially Reddit) agree that it was "the" main event. Because it was. If you switched around the card to put the Ladder Match on before and this last, the event doesn't lose any meaning. If anything, it probably GAINS more meaning.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

It was fucking phenomenal. I don't know what people are talking about with the beginning of the match dragging or losing the crowd. The crowd was never close to being lost at ANY point. I haven't seen a better match this year, tell ya that.


----------



## roberta (Sep 4, 2006)

Fuk the divas revolution & fuk Vince Mcmhaon, Nikki Bella & John Cena.
This "revolution" is a way to make nikki's pathetic reign longer. The divas revolution is in NXT with Sasha, Charlotte & Bayley. Heck, that match was insane, and it was a co mainnevent. Those women get my respect a 100% and they are legit and should be the wwe divas division. Even Eva Marie gets more respect from me than Nikki, at least she doesn't suck Cena's dick to get a job


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

People need to relax with all the "Match of the year" talk , while its a very good match there have been better. I think the reputation of Sasha and Bayley and that crowd is making people think the match was better than it was. That's definitely not to say it was a bad match, it was definitely the best match at NXT Takeover Brooklyn but for me, it isn't MOTY worthy to me.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I already want a Sasha Banks DVD!


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

It had everything you could want in a match. It was absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

Everything in this match went up including the storyline was amazing. The heelvsface was set-up perfectly. Both ladies were wonderful. Definately MOTY match for me.


----------



## FightOwensFight (Jul 29, 2015)

Easily the match of the year and for me the greatest Woman's match in the history of the WWE.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Rollins/Cena was better even with the shitty finish.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*:nah

I love that match, but let's not get crazy here.

IMO, matches like Cero Miedo, Grave Consequences, Okada/Tanahashi, Ibushi/Nakamura, Ibushi/Styles, Roddy/ZSJ, etc. were better than Bayley/Sasha.

It was definitely the best match of the show, but it was not the match of the year.*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It definitely deserves to be in the discussion that's for sure.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

These two received the loudest pops from a Diva's standpoint at the beginning until the conclusion of their match than in recent memory.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

After this amazing match and storytelling, Summerslam proved what everyone already knew.

The writers on the main roster don't have anything close to a clue how to book their female talent properly. 

This match will live on for many years in our memories, the latter will barely be remembered by the end of the week.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Its top 5 WWE MOTY list for sure, but lets not get ahead of ourselves here :lol


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *:nah
> 
> I love that match, but let's not get crazy here.
> 
> ...


Catching up on LU, but Okada/Tanahashi, Ibushi/Nakamura, Ibushi/Styles, Okada/AJ, Nakamura/Goto and Ishii/Honma were all definitely better. Some will disagree about Ishii/Honma, but whatever, I thought it was awesome.

However, since this is the WWE section, you're going to get some shit from people because when MOTY is brought up here, there's invisible brackets that say (in WWE only). The Other wrestling section is where you can bring up the MOTY in general that spans all companies. Just friendly advice, since I've been hated on when bringing up New Japan here before.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Catching up on LU, but Okada/Tanahashi, Ibushi/Nakamura, Ibushi/Styles, Okada/AJ, Nakamura/Goto and Ishii/Honma were all definitely better. Some will disagree about Ishii/Honma, but whatever, I thought it was awesome.



Tanahashi/Styles, Tanahashi/Nakamura etc...


I absolutely loved Kushida/Omega at Dominion too.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

That curtain call though...why was Sasha in it? As more people have talked about it since Saturday it's actually been bothering me more because they are right. She shouldn't have been there. If you're looking for anything to criticize about that otherwise great match, it's that right there. 

And Sasha's done this sort of thing before, it's like she can't control her emotions and goes all babyface after every big title match. Kind of promotes negative stereotypes about women when you can't control your emotions enough to stay in character.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Seeing the 4Horsewomen in the ring together embracing was as much a special moment than the actual match that happened. I get breaking kayfabe is a big no-no to fans who think







but I get this is performance art and I enjoyed seeing Sasha embracing the other women who helped her build the NXT women's division.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Phenomenal match, the NXT women's PPV matches keep topping each other but this one is gonna be damn near impossible to beat or at least for a very long time. Everything about it was perfection. *


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Arkham258 said:


> That curtain call though...why was Sasha in it? As more people have talked about it since Saturday it's actually been bothering me more because they are right. She shouldn't have been there. If you're looking for anything to criticize about that otherwise great match, it's that right there.
> 
> And Sasha's done this sort of thing before, it's like she can't control her emotions and goes all babyface after every big title match. Kind of promotes negative stereotypes about women when you can't control your emotions enough to stay in character.


I would normally agree with things like this but not on this occasion. 

This is for me at least the moment an era for the NXT women ended.

Three of them are now on the main roster and the forth being the new NXT Women's champion. Right there in that moment I think it hit all of them how far they had come together from humble beginnings on NXT.

Sasha absolutely story wise shouldn't have been there but at the same time, she needed to be there with the other three for that emotional moment and I think sometimes and only very very occasionally we should let it slide because it felt right for them to share that moment at TakeOver.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Old School Icons said:


> I would normally agree with things like this but not on this occasion.
> 
> This is for me at least the moment an era for the NXT women ended.
> 
> ...


Only wrestling nerds like those of us on this forum think that way. NORMAL people are wondering why the fuck this girl who tried to FUCKING BREAK BAYLEY'S HAND AND CALLED HER A FUCKING LOSER is now hugging her and holding her arm up

IT DOESN'T MAKE SENSE.

I watched this with some casual fans and they were like WTF!?

What those girls did was WAAAAY too insider

WWE...killing kayfabe a little more every day. Just saying...


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

kayfabe has been dead for decades

Should be used to it by now.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> Seeing the 4Horsewomen in the ring together embracing was as much a special moment than the actual match that happened. I get breaking kayfabe is a big no-no to fans who think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not performance art when people break character. At the very least, if they knew those girls were going to do that they should have probably cut the cameras and just let the live audience enjoy it. Or they could have just done it without Sasha there. 

I'm not saying I didn't feel anything in that moment, but looking back on it with a little more perspective, I realize this is one of the things that hurts WWE's product these days. It's like when you see a heel do something vile, then they show the guy on a Be a Star commercial smiling and laughing with kids.

It's fucking stupid.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

They told such a great story with that whole match and the buildup, then Sasha kind of killed it in the end when she morphed into a completely different character than the one who entered the ring to start that match. And like I've said before, this is a consistent thing with her. She's done it before. It's becoming a pattern


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I think my fav bit of the match was the hand stomps while Bayley was locked in the Banks Statement. I know there were plenty more high impact spots, but sometimes it's the little things.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> It's not performance art when people break character. At the very least, if they knew those girls were going to do that they should have probably cut the cameras and just let the live audience enjoy it. Or they could have just done it without Sasha there.
> 
> I'm not saying I didn't feel anything in that moment, but looking back on it with a little more perspective, I realize this is one of the things that hurts WWE's product these days. It's like when you see a heel do something vile, then they show the guy on a Be a Star commercial smiling and laughing with kids.
> 
> It's fucking stupid.


I think caring about a moment that was viewed positively is a waste of energy. It was a beautiful moment between four women that we all got the pleasure of seeing. Did it break kayfabe? Yes it did and I don't care. I appreciate the work these women have done in the women's division and seeing them break kayfabe is fine by me. 

Everyone knows these women are friends in real life and it doesn't effect my thought of them or them going forward because I get this is pro wrestling, it's fake. I can see how someone who takes pro wrestling too seriously might have issue with this but that's their problem, not mine.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Geez, people realllllllllly care about Sasha breaking kayfabe huh?

Who gives a damn. As @PimentoSlice just said, damn near everyone knows that these girls are all best friends and EVERYONE also knows the type of impact they've made in NXT. It marked the passing of the torch and it concluded a brilliant era in women's wrestling. I couldn't honestly care less that they broke kayfabe.


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

Sasha didn't break kayfabe.

Go back and re-watch while paying close attention.

Sasha gets pressured into the hug with Bayley, and then the other 3 do their celebration and she gets lumped into it. 

She was under duress the entire time, and had just wrestled a hellacious match so she couldn't fight back against Bayley and 2 others.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> I think caring about a moment that was viewed positively is a waste of energy. It was a beautiful moment between four women that we all got the pleasure of seeing. Did it break kayfabe? Yes it did and I don't care. I appreciate the work these women have done in the women's division and seeing them break kayfabe is fine by me.
> 
> Everyone knows these women are friends in real life and it doesn't effect my thought of them or them going forward because I get this is pro wrestling, it's fake. I can see how someone who takes pro wrestling too seriously might have issue with this but that's their problem, not mine.


Ironically, it's people OKAY with what they did that take pro wrestling too seriously. Normal viewers don't know or care about their real life friendships. They care about the STORY, which they ruined with that curtain call

You're simply proving the point I'm making and you have a rather distorted view of what someone who takes wrestling too seriously actually is.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> That curtain call though...why was Sasha in it? As more people have talked about it since Saturday it's actually been bothering me more because they are right. She shouldn't have been there. If you're looking for anything to criticize about that otherwise great match, it's that right there.
> 
> And Sasha's done this sort of thing before, it's like she can't control her emotions and goes all babyface after every big title match. Kind of promotes negative stereotypes about women when you can't control your emotions enough to stay in character.


You have your answer in the first three words. Its a curtain call. Remember, wrestling is a drama, it is theatre and during a curtain call in the theatre the hero and villain are both up there together, taking bows and clapping for each other.

That curtain call doesn't take away from the performance, because it is not part of the performance. At that point Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte and Becky weren't their characters, they were themselves.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

hbkmickfan said:


> You have your answer in the first three words. Its a curtain call. Remember, wrestling is a drama, it is theatre and during a curtain call in the theatre the hero and villain are both up there together, taking bows and clapping for each other.
> 
> That curtain call doesn't take away from the performance, because it is not part of the performance. At that point Sasha, Bayley, Charlotte and Becky weren't their characters, they were themselves.


Except those don't happen DURING the show, right before the final act (Balor vs Owens)

Seriously, are you guys even understanding what you're saying? You're making arguments that don't actually make sense


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

If people think that hug segment broke kayfabe, then they havn't been paying attention to the overarching narrative that has enveloped the entire NXT Women's title picture since it first began.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

They LIVE said:


> Sasha didn't break kayfabe.
> 
> Go back and re-watch while paying close attention.
> 
> ...


So THE BOSS, who comes in with all this attitude and fancy ride and body guards. The bitch who tried to break Bayley's hand with ring steps and arrogantly proclaims herself to be better than every one on a weekly basis,

just becomes this meek person who is easily pushed into celebrating the victory of the woman who JUST TOOK HER TITLE FROM HER. You're gonna tell me those are the same person? Really? Seriously?

C'mon guys...really? You're trying too hard. She broke character, she ruined the story they had built up to that moment by no longer being THE BOSS. She just became real life Sasha Banks, girl who works for WWE and pretends to be a villain. FACT.

And like I said, I got caught up in the moment too but on repeat viewing..it kind of sucks what she did. She...and the other 3, let emotions get the better of them and lost their professionalism


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Crasp said:


> If people think that hug segment broke kayfabe, then they havn't been paying attention to the overarching narrative that has enveloped the entire NXT Women's title pictuce since it first began.


Which is what? That Sasha Banks is an awful human being until after her matches end when she suddenly starts being nice?

That's not a good story.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Sasha's inclusion in the curtain call was booked, either ahead of time or on the fly from the gorilla. This was the right time for it - the end of an era, three of the four are moving up full time and the 4th was just passed the torch to carry going forward to bridge the next wave. 

HHH, of course, knows all too well about curtain calls. And it's not lost to me that this happened in NYC, with Nash and Hall in the front row as well.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I'm pretty sure Sasha's inclusion in the curtain call was booked, either ahead of time or on the fly from the gorilla. This was the right time for it - the end of an era, three of the four are moving up full time and the 4th was just passed the torch to carry going forward to bridge the next wave.
> 
> HHH, of course, knows all too well about curtain calls. And it's not lost to me that this happened in NYC, with Nash and Hall in the front row as well.


You're probably right

Doesn't change the fact that is messed up the story they were telling that night though. A story that was Sasha mocking Bayley, calling her a loser, and trying to legit break her hand and put her back on the shelf

Maybe I just need to accept that THE BOSS is just a front, because Sasha often switches gears like this after a match. I just think if this continues to be a thing as she starts playing on a bigger stage (Raw), she will fall victim to what damages so many of WWE's main roster...characters you can't buy into.

Also, what many are viewing as a touching, emotional moment can also be viewed as 4 girls who don't have to play by the rules because they think they are above everyone...which is how a lot of people view the clic and "that moment" in retrospect. Just something to think about...

At what point do we start viewing them as privileged people taking advantage of the "divas revolution" in order to take liberties that they shouldn't?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Arkham258 said:


> Except those don't happen DURING the show, right before the final act (Balor vs Owens)
> 
> Seriously, are you guys even understanding what you're saying? You're making arguments that don't actually make sense


WWE is more like a night of one acts than it is a 3 act drama. Balor vs Owens is an entirely different drama than what Sasha/Bayley is.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

hbkmickfan said:


> WWE is more like a night of one acts than it is a 3 act drama. Balor vs Owens is an entirely different drama than what Sasha/Bayley is.


No it's not. It's another scene from the same episode of a show you're watching. Except on Game of Thrones the characters don't suddenly drop accents and start talking to the audience before the next scene starts up. 

The curtain call is the sort of thing that you could have had on a documentary, behind the scenes special, or god help me that garbage Total Divas show. You don't do that stuff on a TV show WHILE THE EPISODE IS STILL PLAYING. 

I think no one wants to admit that you're all just cutting them some slack because you love them so much, so you give them a pass for being unprofessional and breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

By my count, that's 4 Takeovers in a row that Sasha has had the MotN. Not a bad streak!


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Ironically, it's people OKAY with what they did that take pro wrestling too seriously. Normal viewers don't know or care about their real life friendships. They care about the STORY, which they ruined with that curtain call
> 
> You're simply proving the point I'm making and you have a rather distorted view of what someone who takes wrestling too seriously actually is.



So wait, you're bitching about Sasha Banks a fictional character breaking kayfabe and I'm taking this too seriously?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> So wait, you're bitching about Sasha Banks a fictional character breaking kayfabe and I'm taking this too seriously?


I can tell my argument is just going over your head.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think they should have been more creative and had Sasha do something heelish while still getting to be part of her friend's big moment.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I can tell my argument is just going over your head.


 Sasha hugging Bayley is not going to ruin the women's division or end the world as we know it. It was just a cool moment.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i enjoyed it more the 2nd time i watched it. really if i had to nitpick was the knee drop while bailey was hung over the top ropes didn't look good. other than that, i can't complain about anything. 

have no problem with what happened at the end. i think that was an obvious homage to the kliq while at the same time being it's own thing. 

i loved it and found it touching how bailey didn't even celebrate normally, but was obviously emotional and just raised the belt while tearing up. such a memorable moment.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> Sasha hugging Bayley is not going to ruin the women's division or end the world as we know it.


I never said it would. Again, just ignoring my points and going off on your own tangents


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Geeee said:


> By my count, that's 4 Takeovers in a row that Sasha has had the MotN. Not a bad streak!


based on those matches alone she might be the greatest ever.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> I never said it would. Again, just ignoring my points and going off on your own tangents


Well, to put it simply, you don't like that the curtain call happened, correct? I'm telling you it's not a big deal. Why do I say it's not a big deal? Because this moment doesn't effect anything or anyone going forward. It was just a cool moment that we fans got to witness and sure it was unprofessional but this is pro wrestling for goodness sake, one of the most sketchiest businesses.

Nobody cares that much or at all that they broke kayfabe, except you, so if you're not taking this situation serious, who is? I know you say I'm taking it too serious because I assumed women who trained/wrestled each other for years are friends. I honestly don't actually know if they're friends or not because I don't really care either way. 

It was an awesome moment and everyone except you seems to agree. End of story.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*



OXITRON said:


> Because that thread is dedicated to all wrestling, like I said. These threads are clearly made solely for WWE, like I said.
> 
> It's either elitism or ignorance to constantly try to remind people "other wrestlers had better matches guys!", which would you prefer?
> 
> ...


I dont log on for a while but it's consistent with you at this point. You're negativity in NXT section is limitless. When people ask a generalized question, expect a generalized answer. Some people have legit questions so it's not a bad idea to state it regardless.


----------



## Hodan (Jul 6, 2015)

I was just thinking about how this feud between Sasha and Bayley reminded me of Foley vs The Rock in the months leading up to Foley winning his first ever WW(F)E championship. 

The Rock made Foley look like such an underdog and Sasha did that for Bayley. She made rooting for Bayley the right thing to do. And, I love it. 

One of the best matches.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

So the match itself was INCREDIBLE, but we... must... find... a way... Got it, let's just compalin about breaking keyfabe after the match!

Never change WF, never change.


----------



## Jake_p53 (Sep 16, 2004)

Look I don't necessarily agree but I understand Arkham's argument. If I play a game of basketball and someone constantly tunnels me on shots and throws elbows into my face behind play I'm not likely to embrace them afterwards. Sasha didn't wrestle a sportsmanlike match. If it was full of exchanging holds and was a friendly rivalry then the hug makes complete sense. She stomped on the girl's damn hand for crying out loud, and constantly verbally berated her (the shit she was talking on NXT was HARSH). Whether or not she actually liked Bayley and that was her getting in her head (still not the way most decent people would go about motivating people). Bayley, the victim, overcame Sasha, the bully. Rarely in the schoolyard will a kid finally fight back and punch his bully in the face followed by an emotional embrace. They always could have done the curtain call once the cameras were off and the hype video for the main event was playing. You didn't see Heath Ledger high five Christian Bale in congratulations after the credits of The Dark Knight. It made more sense when Sasha and Charlotte had their embrace (I forget which show it was), due to their history and with Sasha then pushing her away after.

I loved the moment and I marked out hard. Won't forget it any time soon. Those girls have crazy passion for the industry and it's a pleasure to watch. But yeah, just letting Arkham know at least one person understands the argument haha.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I understand it too, but *I don't* have a problem with it personally, because Sasha is now on the main roster. End of the NXT chapter for her and I am glad she did it.


----------



## TheGrandmaster (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re: Bayley vs Sasah MOTY*

I've been watching for 30 years. This was the best women's match I have ever seen in my life. I even came to this forum this week to see what people were saying about it. If I was overreacting or something. It appears most people agree with me. 

I never really cared about the women's wrestling. I'd watch it of course, but it was always a bathroom break time. (except for Trish and Lita.) It's gotten better in the last year. But this match....I don't even know what they did, but they did something. I cared. I mean I really CARED about this match. About who won. The only women's match I ever felt a semblance of emotion over. This was brilliant. I was going fucking APESHIT at the end. Apeshit. I felt like I was watching Chariots of Fire, or Kerri Strug's final vault in the 1996 Olympics or something. 

For the few people who are breaking it down, shitting on it, or saying it wasn't great or even wasn't good, there is nothing I can tell you. Probably stop watching wrestling I guess because it's not for you. That's fine, there are lots of other things to do. But if you didn't like this match you should find another hobby because there can be no hope for you.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

It was a great match but I may still just prefer Sasha's match against Becky.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I still think Sasha/Becky was slightly better. Kinda cool that the two best matches of wwe this year are female.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> Well, to put it simply, you don't like that the curtain call happened, correct? I'm telling you it's not a big deal. Why do I say it's not a big deal? Because this moment doesn't effect anything or anyone going forward. It was just a cool moment that we fans got to witness and sure it was unprofessional but this is pro wrestling for goodness sake, one of the most sketchiest businesses.
> 
> Nobody cares that much or at all that they broke kayfabe, except you, so if you're not taking this situation serious, who is? I know you say I'm taking it too serious because I assumed women who trained/wrestled each other for years are friends. I honestly don't actually know if they're friends or not because I don't really care either way.
> 
> It was an awesome moment and everyone except you seems to agree. End of story.


There's plenty of people who agree with me. I was listening to Justin Incredible and Jason Powell on a prowrestling.net podcast who said they shouldn't be doing stuff like that (at 45:45) 

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...-wwe-summerslam-analysis-with-justin-credible

And one guy on this podcast rips that whole moment apart

http://placetobenation.com/ptbn-reaction-show-nxt-takeover-brooklyn/

So let me just break this illusion you have that everyone approves of the curtain call and snap you back into reality.

Anyone who understand how to properly book wrestling knows what they did was stupid and unprofessional. One of the reasons people rave about Lucha Underground is because it may be the only show in wrestling today that protects kayfabe. And this stupid curtain call continued to infect future shows. You have Bayley on the following episode of NXT saying she wishes the four of them could stay together forever, even as Sasha was fighting against Becky/Charlotte on Raw and Summerslam that week as enemies. It all breaks down once you drop kayfabe just once.

If anyone needs one reason alone to disqualify this as match of the year (which is already ridiculous given that Lucha Underground and NJPW have had far, far, FAR better matches this year), that curtain call is it.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> There's plenty of people who agree with me. I was listening to Justin Incredible and Jason Powell on a prowrestling.net podcast who said they shouldn't be doing stuff like that (at 45:45)
> 
> http://www.blogtalkradio.com/prowre...-wwe-summerslam-analysis-with-justin-credible
> 
> ...


I would take your points a lot more serious if going forward people did not respect Bayley or Sasha anymore because of what transpired, clearly nobody cares except you, some podcast dudes and Aldo Montoya... We get it, you didn't like that they didn't protect the business. Unfortunately for you and Aldo, kayfabe is dead in WWE(notice I didn't say in wrestling). Enjoy NJPW and Lucha Underground and stop crying already. It's not that serious.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

PimentoSlice said:


> I would take your points a lot more serious if going forward people did not respect Bayley or Sasha anymore because of what transpired, clearly nobody cares except you, some podcast dudes and Aldo Montoya... We get it, you didn't like that they didn't protect the business. Unfortunately for you and Aldo, kayfabe is dead in WWE(notice I didn't say in wrestling). Enjoy NJPW and Lucha Underground and stop crying already. It's that serious.


If I'm "crying" as you put it, why do you continually respond to my posts? Apparently, you can't handle someone having a different opinion than you. You must be crying yourself then if it bothers you so much. And I love how you have already made a hypocrite of yourself. You've gone from "no one cares" to "no one but you, some podcast people, and Justin Credible cares". Well, that's a noticeably bigger contingent of people than you started with.

So already I've rather easily chipped through your flimsy arguments. Oh wait, I forget you don't actually HAVE an argument. You just basically keep saying, "No one cares what you think" over and over again. 

And yeah, maybe kayfabe is dead in WWE, but that doesn't mean it should be. And I'm looking at the bigger picture, if wrestling is ever going to increase its audience they can't be catering to insiders, nerds and small minded people with kayfabe breaking bullshit like this. This is one of the reasons WWE can't get as big as they used to be, because no one can take their story telling seriously, which people on forums like this usually bitch about...but not when it's IWC darlings like Sasha fucking Banks and the NXT divas, who just get a free pass on everything. 

And what is the point of putting so much effort into a story like Bayley vs Sasha, only to shit all over it after the match? They flushed it all down the toilet

It makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## PimentoSlice (Apr 14, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> If I'm "crying" as you put it, why do you continually respond to my posts? Apparently, you can't handle someone having a different opinion than you. You must be crying yourself then if it bothers you so much. And I love how you have already made a hypocrite of yourself. You've gone from "no one cares" to "no one but you, some podcast people, and Justin Credible cares". Well, that's a noticeably bigger contingent of people than you started with.
> 
> So already I've rather easily chipped through your flimsy arguments. Oh wait, I forget you don't actually HAVE an argument. You just basically keep saying, "No one cares what you think" over and over again.
> 
> ...


Like I said, if going forward this "Curtain Call" is the reason people in general don't like or respect Bayley or Sasha, you sir will be vindicated, but right now you just sound like a crazy person who takes wrestling far too seriously. I respect that you're looking at the big picture long term but this moment is not the reason wrestling will die.To even suggest or imply that it is that big a deal, would be a lie and I'm not saying you did say that to be clear, it's just that you're making it out to be bigger than what it is. NXt is one of the few things WWE generally gets right, its the main roster and how it's handled that is the problem, not some dumb moment at the end of a great match. Nobody cares this much that they hugged, because they loved the match and they view it for what it was, Sasha is ending her chapter in NXT and she's hugging Bayley(who's still in NXT) and the other girls in a moment of mutual respect towards the match and the respect she has for them as people. Whether the "Curtain Call" disqualifies it from being match of the year, so be it. I know for me, this is the only match in WWE that I actually cared about, so it would be my match of the year and if it's not yours because of the curtain calls, that's perfectly fine. 

And as to why I respond back to you, I simply have nothing to lose. If someone wants to question my opinion, I'll respond back because why not? That's why we're both here, right? To talk about wrestling and shoot the shit. Hopefully that cleared things up for you.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It was a fine match but MOTY may be going a little far, not even match of the weekend.*


----------



## Tempest (Apr 19, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *It was a fine match but MOTY may be going a little far, not even match of the weekend.*


I'm curious, what was your match of the weekend?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tempest said:


> I'm curious, what was your match of the weekend?


*Going solely off watching it all once live without the benefit of television angle and commentary, I'd have to say Cena vs Rollins.*


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Allow me to weigh in late on that argument about the kayfabe breaking kliq-esque situation on live TV.

It's nice, but it doesn't need to happen, and personally I'm sick of NXT purposely throwing kayfabe out when it exists on Raw and those people are on that show too. As far as I'm concerned the argument of "it's dead" doesn't matter, because it's not, and the only reason you think it is, is because you're a smart mark on the internet.

But I'm more annoyed at how often they do those 'displays of respect' after matches in NXT. There's at least one a month I swear. Or at least was when Neville was on the roster, he'd shake hands with everyone. It was disgustingly transparent booking.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

MOTY? Probably not. In the discussion though, for sure. Best women's match I've ever seen? Absolutely. Then again, I've only really watched WWE/NXT and TNA. None of the Japanese females, so I'm sure there have been other comparable or even potentially better.

But, as far as women's matches go, for me that's 5*. They set a high bar for the rest of the women on the roster. Can't wait to see what the division can become on the main roster. Sasha, Bayley, Paige, Becky, Charlotte, Emma. Hopefully at some point Athena(if she signed) and Kana/Kanna as well.

Future looks bright.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I almost cried during the Banks Statement sequence. 

Bayley almost reaches the rope, 
Sasha stomps Bayley's broken hand,
Bayley tries again to reach the rope,
does for a split second, 
Sasha kicks the rope to setup another Banks Statement in the middle of the ring,
Bayley counters the move and applies her into the Banks Statement. 

FUCKING BEAUTIFUL. THE CROWD WENT FUCKIN' NUTS. I LOST MY SHIT. 

I was in the crowd for this event and the whole match was even more epic in person! A sea of 15,000+ people be SO LOUD and get SO INVESTED in a women's match under the WWE banner was amazing. Never experienced such an incredible women match in my life.

I mean, the whole story between those two unfolded so well in this match. When wrestling is well booked, it's truly beautiful.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I've had over a week to digest everything about it, and I can confidently say it has my vote so far for MOTY. And I'll be shocked if something beats it out.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I haven't seen anything better yet.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought Sasha V Becky will be MOTY. Guess what I was wrong. 

Bayley V Sasha is MOTY. At least it should be included in the nominees. I don't think it will win a slammy because we have had some damn good matches this year.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

bailey had the everyone was rooting for her like she was hulk hogan factor going for her that elevated the match. just classic good guy vs much more talented, but very conceited heel. i've watched the match and post match stuff 3 times now.

sure sasha/becky was better wrestling, but it was missing that x factor of having a clear good guy you wanted to win so bad. loved it and the 4 horsewomen celebration.


----------



## Harry Osborn (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm a huge Banks mark, but in no way was this a MOTY candidate. It also really grinded my gears how Bayley stopped selling that hand. fpalm

EDIT: Oh yeah, don't even get me started on the breaking kayfabe. Beyond stupid. Sasha, Charlotte and Becky hugging and then hating each other on Raw.

:deanfpalm


----------

